# What would you include in a mosaic of "iconic images" from the saga?



## Morrus (Apr 10, 2008)

If you were to select some iconic images from the saga (whether or not they've already been covered, artwise), what would you choose?  Which strongly stand out to you?

The reason I ask is that I'm trying to conceptualize the cover of the compiled version.  An example of the "style" I want is the cover of Dragonlance Adventures, or a movie poster.  This LotR pic is another example, or this classic Star Wars poster, or this one.

So far I've come up with:

- The flaming stag from #2.
- The Tempest airship.
- Leska, looking dynamic and fierce
- The statue of Coaltongue

What else would you add to this?


----------



## Rugult (Apr 10, 2008)

-Back to back Pilus & Longinus
-Storm hitting Seaquen
-Castle Korstull Entrance
-The three Drow from #7 in come close pose
-Obelisk of Korren
-Trilla in dragon form


Those + the above would cover most of the adventure path, minus Adventure 4.  Kind of hard to pick one person/event to really define that.


----------



## amethal (Apr 17, 2008)

Got to have the stag and the tempest.

Also,

Bombs falling on Gate Pass
King Steppengard brooding on his throne, doing his "Theoden" impression
An inquisitor in full regalia


----------

